# MALE FACTORS - Sperm Test Results



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

My dh has just received his sperm test results - 70% motility and count 93 x 10.  Can you put it in to simple language for me?  Many thanks!

SteveandH


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Very good!! normal count is anything over 20 million( dh's is 93 million) and motility should be over 40% so all is fine!!

Ruth


----------



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Ruth - its just Ifind all those numbers confusing- the thought of 93 million anything is mind boggling!


----------

